# how to hook soft crabs



## dcdaddy01 (May 18, 2008)

I was advice to use soft shell crab at crisfield dock but have never use them before as bait so how do one rookie fisherman put them on the hook will appreciate any advice thanks


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

dcdaddy01 said:


> I was advice to use soft shell crab at crisfield dock but have never use them before as bait so how do one rookie fisherman put them on the hook will appreciate any advice thanks


Actually you were advised to use peelers at the dock  softies won't stay on unless you tie them on the hook with elastic string. They won't stay on during a cast I mean.

peeler:

pull top of shell off slowly, the soft inner shell is bait too.

snip the legs right at the knuckles.
cut the peeler in half
now depending on the size of your peeler and your hooks you will want to section the crab either in between each knuckle or every 2 knuckles. The hooks go through the knuckles.
may take some practice but if you are having trouble ask anyone else that is around ... they will show you ... if they are locals that is ... may not if they are from somewhere else ... who knows.


----------



## dcdaddy01 (May 18, 2008)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Actually you were advised to use peelers at the dock  softies won't stay on unless you tie them on the hook with elastic string. They won't stay on during a cast I mean.
> 
> peeler:
> 
> ...


thanks cyg for the info will report on how the fishing goes. will give the peelers a try


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Soft Shells are for frying. Get some blue Crab peel the top off and 1/2 or 1/4 them one of the best Red and Black Drum baits.:fishing::fishing:


----------

